# Design Project! MechaMinds Thread!



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello Guys!

As time has come, to start with our design project, I just want to leave some introductional words at the beginning of my thread!

When choosing suggestions for possible themes from the pool of ideas
I gathered in the past, the idea to go for that steampunk dress watch design, was influenced by the fact, that I did not already think about this theme at that time.
So all thoughts and actions following on the decision by the group and for that theme had and have to be made newly, are to be documented within this thread and so may create additional inspiration for the others.
&#8230; One of the group effects I'm interested to see in mulitple directions within the group.

But as already mentioned several times in the past&#8230; the main target of this project for me would be to have fun with others and second to learn about possibilities to deal with proup effects in project situation and management and how to productively use them.

I'll try to organize this thread as a kind of diary to keep the progress in chronologial order.

So here we go ! Lets start !

Hansjoerg


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

10/20/2019 (6:10AM)

Initially trying to get my feeling for what steampunk could mean to me, I think I'll refer to the Wikipedia definiton of this as a public source at the beginning.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steampunk

So now I have the/ one offical Definition, about what steampunk is ment to be.But I decided to -along this Guideline- develope my own understanding.

So first I tried to take a second timeline of art and style along the timeline of the age of industrialization.
And picked out that periods of artifical evolution I will try to go with, as I always liked the Art Decó and Bauhaus periodes. (As steampunk came upt in the 1980th and the industrial revolution started in the 18th century and lasted over the Victorian Age I see no reason, not to involve the years in between into this ).
This decision probably will come up with the problem to balance out the reduced appearance in e.g. Bauhaus style with the smallish ( ment for use in a watch ) but generous amount of details used on steampunk objects. So it will probably be more Art Decó/ Art Nouveau than going for Bauhaus style.

View attachment 14562125


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

To get familiar with the look of items / machines or things of daily use over the years of the industrial age,
I try to get closer from the manufacturing side.

- Materials available at that time
- Bronze
- Brass
- Iron
- Gold
- Silver
- Mild Steel
- glass /crystal
- leather
- wood
- porcellain

- manufacturing technologies available at that time
- Pouring/ Casting
- Soldering (Tin and Lead
- Welding / ( no TIG WIG or MAG - Just Firewelding)
- Coating ( No electroplating at the beginning- Just fire coating, Gold, Tin, 
Zinc, Copper )
- Cannon Drilling, Turning, Milling developed and improved over time
- Rivetting
- Forming ( Blacksmith)
- All kinds of handcrafting

- objects of daily use or placed in manufactures


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Digging into this topic, there starts a rain of additional ideas on my head. As steampunk seems not to be limitted in Technology, but just a look alike, I recently try to prevent running ahead and leaving out the systematic work in between… but … I'm just a man … so to say.. But I'll try to keep detailed and systematic, I promise

From my touhgts 

Style: 
Will go for Art Decó probably a little bit Art Nouveau, but I think will keep this one reduced, as most of the elements will rather become too small for the amount of possible Detail.

Details:
-I will try to do the crystal in a multi-facetted appearance with a brass frame (rivets???)- like the diving helmet or e.g. old industrial architecture
- will use the drop oiler as a gadget perhaps with some additional functionallity.
- the handwheel should be inspiration for the crown ( dont want to get to large here, but will try to find a solution.
- the manometre: I plan to have a small second ( so probably will do this after that look)
- interconnection might be some coil like and/or tubular / pipe structure…

Now I will have to figure out how to include all that into a wrist watch which should come up shlightly decent!! - But in the first thist would mean to to target a too large movement.

Enough for today … have to think … to be continued

10/20/2019 (10:23AM)


----------



## L-800 (Jul 16, 2013)

MechaMind said:


> To get familiar with the look of items / machines or things of daily use over the years of the industrial age,
> I try to get closer from the manufacturing side.
> 
> - objects of daily use or placed in manufactures
> ...


Great start Hg!

Centrifugal fly-ball governor is a very steampunkish device ...

Good luck with your project!!


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey Leonardo, I like this one very much, too. (although I have still no clue how to get this one into a wrist watch . Originally thougt about a crown protection or kind of.. but I'm still struggeling with this item . if you or Leon could use it  feel free to.. BTW .. when do you plan to start?

HJ


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

10/20/2019 ( 3.00 PM)
Originally thought to go for that later, but since I have defined what I want to include into the watch and I would like to have a rectangular case with a great depth effect I found out that I would have to figure out if I rather could realize this and how large the watch would be to ake all this . So I decided to create a mix of 3D and 2D Sketch to rather estimate the needed size .. Its not yet finished, but here is the first sketch of rough estimation. Will be a rather big watch with about 33x 48 mm &#8230; for to keep the desired content!








10/20/2019 ( 8.00 PM)


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> 10/20/2019 ( 3.00 PM)
> Originally thought to go for that later, but since I have defined what I want to include into the watch and I would like to have a rectangular case with a great depth effect I found out that I would have to figure out if I rather could realize this and how large the watch would be to ake all this . So I decided to create a mix of 3D and 2D Sketch to rather estimate the needed size .. Its not yet finished, but here is the first sketch of rough estimation. Will be a rather big watch with about 33x 48 mm &#8230; for to keep the desired content!
> View attachment 14563067
> 
> ...


Great sketch, but the pipes under the crystal would be a thing to connect. It could be a reliëf on the faceplate but you'll need to lift your pointers...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Pointers are checked , yet and should be fine, but I erased the orbits out of this pic as without the moving effect to get 3 D in mind, it was far to confusing .. and I'm still in phase A, so no fixed /frozen states and details after the first day. The structure of the dial will be very unconventional.. much work... but should appear as a great 3d world with a transparent /"look trough effect" for maximum visual depth.. I have to detail the fixing structure but this means much trial and error to keep the structure mostly invisible but it should work from what I have seen.. we will see.. will have to check back if the size could really be done.. and have ordered a second movement with another locaton of the small second to be a little more flexible..


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Pointers are checked , yet and should be fine, but I erased the orbits out of this pic as without the moving effect to get 3 D in mind, it was far to confusing .. and I'm still in phase A, so no fixed /frozen states and details after the first day. The structure of the dial will be very unconventional.. much work... but should appear as a great 3d world with a transparent /"look trough effect" for maximum visual depth.. I have to detail the fixing structure but this means much trial and error to keep the structure mostly invisible but it should work from what I have seen.. we will see.. will have to check back if the size could really be done.. and have ordered a second movement with another locaton of the small second to be a little more flexible..


And I thought I was the only 'mad designer' with impossible dreams... But I have a twin brother Haha... But funny enough I see light for this model a square model with a fense on top of the Crystal.. Can be edgy...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Will be .. or at least so it is planned..
There will be much ... call it magic or special effects behind the built.. but thats the challenge I take..
For the mockup the glass will be 0.8mm polycarbonate film which will either be half cut to get the edges and faces.. (wich I prefer as it is more defined) or alternatively it will be 0.8mm EPET vacuum formed and the framework will be 0.08mm copper film which I will cut to shape... the rivets will probably be done from wood glue / liquid plastic ... but that is only one idea how it could work..


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Will be .. or at least so it is planned..
> There will be much ... call it magic or special effects behind the built.. but thats the challenge I take..
> For the mockup the glass will be 0.8mm polycarbonate film which will either be half cut to get the edges and faces.. (wich I prefer as it is more defined) or alternatively it will be 0.8mm EPET vacuum formed and the framework will be 0.08mm copper film which I will cut to shape... the rivets will probably be done from wood glue / liquid plastic ... but that is only one idea how it could work..


Seen this.. So that flat model can be done... https://m.ebay.com/itm/183610608179...25e1ffe0ce5f&_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1&ul_noapp=true

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Of course - should be copperized silicon/ TPE and should be casted after a stl model.If somone made it worthy , it had been made from leather. All possible technologies. But the watch is very small in this case.. and it is fixed with small ring elements instead of your massive part.. I have no doubts that yours could also work but it needs heighg for sure.,

Just a comment by side.. think of ripped off jeans, used leather satchels and worn down shows.. Used Look or imperfection is an appeal which -for me- perfectly fits to the steam punk themes.. so if my brass or copper cage gets some decent dents or looks aged.. its going better and better with this..


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Of course - should be copperized silicon/ TPE and should be casted after a stl model.If somone made it worthy , it had been made from leather. All possible technologies. But the watch is very small in this case.. and it is fixed with small ring elements instead of your massive part.. I have no doubts that yours could also work but it needs heighg for sure.,
> 
> Just a comment by side.. think of ripped off jeans, used leather satchels and worn down shows.. Used Look or imperfection is an appeal which -for me- perfectly fits to the steam punk themes.. so if my brass or copper cage gets some decent dents or looks aged.. its going better and better with this..


True... love my Brass watch can't wait to let patina take over... But creating a dented strip of copper without to let it look on perpose is a he'll of a job....

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

When you look into modelling there are a lot of different brass profiles available I /T etc.. of course you still have to drill holes for rivets .. or you built the necessary minting tool  ... things ill have to give a trial when I have to go for the one piece off.. the mockup/ look alike will be done easier as described.. just by thin Copper film and a rubber..


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Just back from 2 days business trip and had no chance to proceed but perhaps will reengage by tomorrow..


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm at home with a little Sinusitis which I brought from the business trip and just had small progress.. Still working on the wearability and size..
So I tried to compress the interior to achieve dimensions close to the "proportio divina" but found out that I would have to slightly modify this in respect to the "whole picture" and additionally the wearability.

Think from the size and ratio aspect I'm rather where I wanted to get to &#8230; but regarding the details I'm still not... but this is the main area where I now will work on... ...as changing the proportions rather killed my fixing structure. But we will see!


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Little progress on the wearing thingy, but now the "height over wrist" ( without protruding lugs) is between 10.0 and 11 mm ... think its still ok but should not be higher!

Container and movement








roughly shaped watch case as basement for detailing!








Btw received my additionally ordered movement!

I changed the chrystal from the circular center to a polyline shaped one to get a more realistic apperance of a 18xx facetted window instead of having complex blow shaped freeformsurfaces, as used in WWII fighter canopies.
I think the blown / or vacuum shaped part would be less effort, but the other way the metal structure between the faces could get more realistic and fitting to that periode of time!


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> I'm at home with a little Sinusitis which I brought from the business trip and just had small progress.. Still working on the wearability and size..
> So I tried to compress the interior to achieve dimensions close to the "proportio divina" but found out that I would have to slightly modify this in respect to the "whole picture" and additionally the wearability.
> 
> Think from the size and ratio aspect I'm rather where I wanted to get to &#8230; but regarding the details I'm still not... but this is the main area where I now will work on... ...as changing the proportions rather killed my fixing structure. But we will see!
> ...


Hans, the piping idea is that as a relief on the faceplate or 'real' that will create a big case...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

I know but I think the 11mm height already includes a (plexi Bottom of 1mm and a polyfacial top of 1.5mm with the metal framework) 11mm is the limit but it seems to be wearable.. thats why I'll go for the polyfacial attempt … Looks smaller!

Will create a 3D from paper so we will see…! 

Hj


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Remember - my "dial" is a bit special! it probably will work even if it is a huge effort!


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Remember - my "dial" is a bit special! it probably will work even if it is a huge effort!
> View attachment 14573903


Aah using quartz so not taking up much space but , that is an advantage...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

As already mentioned... the Myiota stuff I have in stock


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Now here is a little more detailed container block, which is still not final as the parts will have to be reworked once, to get them accurately modeled and arranged to be able to be manufactured as due to the many trials of arrangement the parts decreased in quality a bit...


----------



## Wizam (Oct 24, 2019)

When your design is complete, maybe my team can help you with mass production. 
We have 27 years of watch production experience and are committed to producing and manufacturing perfect watches for our customers.
If you're interested, you can contact me by email.


----------



## Wizam (Oct 24, 2019)

When your design is complete, maybe my team can help you with mass production. 
We have 27 years of watch production experience and are committed to producing and manufacturing perfect watches for our customers.
If you're interested, you can contact me.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Turned the first 15 pipe pieces and on sunday will try to get some of the angle elements done. Probably made from resin....


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Now here is a little more detailed container block, which is still not final as the parts will have to be reworked once, to get them accurately modeled and arranged to be able to be manufactured as due to the many trials of arrangement the parts decreased in quality a bit...
> View attachment 14574995


Looks great...Great sketch......

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you.. we will see how it will finally come out!


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Thank you.. we will see how it will finally come out!


Curious about the casing...see-through or open?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

See through and a rather 4mm thick 3 D dial with the integrated movement..

Thought about to make it from pure PMMA with brass inlays but its too scratch sensitive.. so the top crystal will be PMMA due to the complex shape and the bottom will probably hardened as it would be less sensitive.

But for the mockup both will probably be vac formed or thermally formed to stay cheap and go with little tooling efforts..


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> See through and a rather 4mm thick dial with the integrated movement..


Your going faster than me... I've lost it and I have to move to other apartment so not much time this week...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

No problem at all.. will also have some interruptions next week and thought to do what I can when Im able to.


----------



## L-800 (Jul 16, 2013)

War on Planet Steampunk: the Old Mechanical Kingdom and its ally

the Eastern Electronic Kingdom are attacked by the Hydraulic Kingdom that

try to stop the Wheel of Time with its tangled pipes...

The metal wheels manage to cut the pipes and stop the

invasion. But in the heroic attempt all the oil is drained, and the

Old Mechanical Kingdom succumbs to corrosion...

The Eastern Electronic Kingdom continues to spin the Wheel of

Time, among the monumental spoils of the former allies and

rivals...


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Ohh, that one has studied industral poetry!  great poem.. engrave this one on the dial , try to rust it partially some framework in victorian style and you are done ..perfect..

May be my... somway heritage.. 18 years in motor development and further 5 in automation pneumatics and drives...

Th oiler will -if possible- be equiped with lumed plastic if I could get it.. and so glow in the dark -with some other invisible application of lume it hopefully will bring tha hydraulic gearbox to light and visually to life


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Had to decide to either fake the angeled pipe pieces using a liquid polymer or cutting them from stock.

but for a single piece off pouring 20 angles + making of the mold is rather same effort as cutting them, so I decided to give it a trial and cut the first half ( at least a batch of 10)... now I filled the grooves with acrylic resin ( CA) and let cure overnight, so I can try to cut the second half up from tomorrow.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

As promised I tried to finish the first batch of angled pieces &#8230; due to processing the shape of the pieces is a Little bit oval with a little burr on the sides - should be 0.03 to 0.05mm I could remove it but I like the casted / like look&#8230; so I tried to assemble the first two pipes..Still loosely plugged together and will have to glue the parts or solder them together ( which I would prefer as it should have been the original method). so I will have to get some SMD tin paste.. but thats for later!


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Sry that picture is a bit too small..








Pipe diameter is 0.6X1mm the inner radius of the angled pieces is 1mm


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Today was rather short.. Tried to get the bottom plate done.


----------



## Vintagetickers (Jan 11, 2019)

I can make all your dial dreams a reality


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you, but as this will not be for commercial purposes but for fun, I will not source out any task. Why should I pay for , so others could have my fun in building.. BTW.. this is not the dial part, its the bottom. Will be cleaned and flex fibre polished to get decent rounded edges..

The dial could be engraved but I probably reduce ths to a minimum as its very tiny... better to detail the environment!


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is about today&#8230; I made the sidewalls &#8230; each day a bit progress makes happy and fit , I guess!


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Sry that picture is a bit too small..
> View attachment 14583229
> 
> 
> Pipe diameter is 0.6X1mm the inner radius of the angled pieces is 1mm


Damn... love those pipes...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Today was rather short.. Tried to get the bottom plate done.
> 
> View attachment 14583593
> 
> View attachment 14583595


I thought you were among on quarts...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

ProdCastDesign said:


> I thought you were among on quarts...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Aming

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes and nothing has changed.. the gears are just show - in between the pipes.. some handel bars, an Oil dripper and perhaps some specials if ther would be still space left..


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Yesterday I had no time left and so I just started again by today!

Made the upper dial carrier and the brass inlay cage for the crystal, + the raw crystal itself ( just the outher side .. inner side is still to be done!!)


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Yesterday I had no time left and so I just started again by today!
> 
> Made the upper dial carrier and the brass inlay cage for the crystal, + the raw crystal itself ( just the outher side .. inner side is still to be done!!)
> View attachment 14590687
> ...


May I say I'm jealous of your skills and machinery.... this looks great...
Is it possible to keep the crystal massive?
This will magnify your faceplate could be cool...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Nope unfortunately not, otherwise the watch would be 13mm high


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Today as promised .. the crystals inner side did I mention that I HATE polishing! However - -2 hours with moderate success ( still not finished).


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Today as promised .. the crystals inner side did I mention that I HATE polishing! However - -2 hours with moderate success ( still not finished).
> View attachment 14593573
> 
> 
> View attachment 14593575


Looking good...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Today I took a break due to headache....


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Today I tried to create the oiler / lantern and the crown&#8230;

I have to say that I came out of center while changing the sides ( appr 0.1mm wich is rather much, compared with the objects diameter of 6.8mm ) and as bad things always appear in groups - as it seems- I ran out of Brass I think I could leave it for the mockup, but there is potential and as soon as I can find the time I will probably redo it &#8230;


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Tought to leave the workshop ath the side by today and tried to go little deeper into the case design &#8230; so here is a first idea for the crystal frame which for the mockup will be made from polyurethan board.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Fading from sketch look into cad world and from ther into the real... today I roughly started with the case body&#8230; and decreased the watch to 10mm "height over wrist "


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Fading from sketch look into cad world and from ther into the real... today I roughly started with the case body&#8230; and decreased the watch to 10mm "height over wrist "
> View attachment 14603683


Love it, what is the red part

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

The very strap ends (thought to use red leather or very used brownish) unfortunately I dont have a performant renderer within Rhinoceros, but your materials look awsome. Dreaming of an upgrade but .. there are too many things Id like to buy...


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Two days off , &#8230; but now I'm back &#8230; working on the assembly!

Sealings and gaskets will stay small as I want to build a dress watch not a diver &#8230; and the final height over wrist will be about 10.5mm.. Ready for programming parts&#8230;


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

So back with parts &#8230; today I cut the Crystal frames from Ureol stock. From cutting aspect I love this material as it is soft like Balsa Wood.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Super - brawo.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you! Its always a pleasure when things fit together nicely!


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

After 3 days with prio on the job I went back into the toolshop.. today I made the bottom crystal and the lower side of the case! still not clean, but existing...


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> After 3 days with prio on the job I went back into the toolshop.. today I made the bottom crystal and the lower side of the case! still not clean, but existing...
> 
> View attachment 14621179
> 
> ...


I love to se how these projects come together. Very interesting. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

And as it is prototyping working board (same as early car protos /look and feel samples are made from) it is 40 to 60 times faster than fdm 3d printing the bad thin is that edges come out very weak.
First pre assembly of the tubular structure , fixed with two m0.7mm screws and loosely plugged together.


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Awesome project! I am curious how it looks on the wrist.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

As first testing tells.. large but still fitting a mens wrist...

Hj


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Two days off , &#8230; but now I'm back &#8230; working on the assembly!
> 
> Sealings and gaskets will stay small as I want to build a dress watch not a diver &#8230; and the final height over wrist will be about 10.5mm.. Ready for programming parts&#8230;
> View attachment 14611439


Are you using rubber sealing rings between the case parts/

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> So back with parts &#8230; today I cut the Crystal frames from Ureol stock. From cutting aspect I love this material as it is soft like Balsa Wood.
> View attachment 14613445
> 
> View attachment 14613447
> ...


Looks amazing.... is the case material strong enough to hold the strap Ping connection as it soft as balsa wood that material is too soft...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

As I will not wear it , it should be ok for some trials and photograps. I also could glue in brass inserts to reenforce
.






..

The recent Tasks: &#8230; I made a jig for precise alignment of the tube sections and additionally threaded the dial and inserted the shafts for the static deco gear parts..


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> As I will not wear it , it should be ok for some trials and photograps. I also could glue in brass inserts to reenforce
> .
> View attachment 14629177
> ..
> ...


An idea.. Create some Unexpected lumed parts (pipes) inside the mechanism... That will give some awesome effects and sinds the open look enough I light to keep parts lumed for the night...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

ProdCastDesign said:


> An idea.. Create some Unexpected lumed parts (pipes) inside the mechanism... That will give some awesome effects and sinds the open look enough I light to keep parts lumed for the night...
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


This is looking pretty good. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Thats why I put the oil glas in.. hope to get some luminescent PMMA material to build a lumed core from .. some radioactive green or light red should help.

Also thought to build a LED into the glas tube but the necessary current would significantly decrease the battery life of that small thing...

@FubarCle Most fun is to be totally free to follow your ideas and bring things together. With much less friction and discussions as in the regular job. Thats a work life balance which I like to live!


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Thats why I put the oil glas in.. hope to get some luminescent PMMA material to build a lumed core from .. some radioactive green or light red should help.
> 
> Also thought to build a LED into the glas tube but the necessary current would significantly decrease the battery life of that small thing...
> 
> @FubarCle Most fun is to be totally free to follow your ideas and bring things together. With much less friction and discussions as in the regular job. Thats a work life balance which I like to live!


What mechanic will be inside...?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Mechanic.. in case of a led a pendulum switch and a single shot mimic. But for the glowing effect just chemistry.. we will see first I would have to do some experiments to find out how long and how bright this could work.. radium laquer would be the best when it comes fo functionallity but not for me.. no isotopes for me..


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Sry missed your question on the gaskets. Originally there will be a small rubber form gasket one in a groove below the crystal and one on the bottom part those should be 0.3mm diametre - not very strong. But strong enough that my modelling board would not compress them.. and as I do not have a vulcanzation press here
I integrated the shape into the frame . Not really visible.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Started with the decoration &#8230; much adaptive work as I would like to lead the pipes in rectangular way&#8230;

And.. just to see.. a first wirst wristshot&#8230; big but still fitting a mens arm&#8230; as already said&#8230;


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Started with the decoration &#8230; much adaptive work as I would like to lead the pipes in rectangular way&#8230;
> 
> And.. just to see.. a first wirst wristshot&#8230; big but still fitting a mens arm&#8230; as already said&#8230;
> 
> ...


Wow already on the wrist.... Nice proportions... Look great..

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

The strap is just simulated


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Today I installed the movement holder pins, I turned yesterday.
I routed the deco gears and pinions as a acrylic glass compartment for the movement.

















Additionally I started a second batch of angled pipe pieces.


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Today I installed the movement holder pins, I turned yesterday.
> I routed the deco gears and pinions as a acrylic glass compartment for the movement.
> 
> View attachment 14636903
> ...


Looking amazing!

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you! As already said .. I love the way things come together one by one


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Started withthe hands ( still dirty and unfinshed) the small seconds hand was a little bit hard. 3,3mm long with a 0.1 predrill in a 0.4mm bushing to keep the shaft


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Started withthe hands ( still dirty and unfinshed) the small seconds hand was a little bit hard. 3,3mm long with a 0.1 predrill in a 0.4mm bushing to keep the shaft
> View attachment 14638717
> 
> View attachment 14638719
> ...


Great stuff... like the hands

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Started withthe hands ( still dirty and unfinshed) the small seconds hand was a little bit hard. 3,3mm long with a 0.1 predrill in a 0.4mm bushing to keep the shaft
> View attachment 14638717
> 
> View attachment 14638719
> ...


I love the overall vintage look with the hands added. I bet this will be amazing with a patina.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Should appear as a lever and a pointer similar to the command post on the bridge of a steam ship.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Should appear as a lever and a pointer similar to the command post on the bridge of a steam ship.
https://www.google.com/search?q=spe...biw=800&bih=1280&dpr=1.5#imgrc=tNRpI3fj4JZLgM


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Should appear as a lever and a pointer similar to the command post on the bridge of a steam ship.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=spe...biw=800&bih=1280&dpr=1.5#imgrc=tNRpI3fj4JZLgM


Thanks for pointing that out. You did a great job of designing that concept.

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you again. There so many hitpoints when thinking about the detailing and appearance of the previously selected modules . There is rather no end.. without considering the space..


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok guys! Had to take a little break from this project, to help a buddy with some Things. But now I'm back!
Not much progress amongst the others? 
Today I made the second batch of that angled connectors for the remaining pipes.. 
Tonight they will have to take a bath in Aceton to remove the acrylic residuals!
Tommorrow they will be hollowed at the ends to receive the pipes… so still no pics but then…


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok guys! Had to take a little break from this project, to help a buddy with some things. But now I'm back!
Not much progress amongst the other participants? 
Today I made the second batch of that angled connectors for the remaining pipes.. 
Tonight they will have to take a bath in Aceton to remove the acrylic residuals!
Tommorrow they will be hollowed at the ends to receive the pipes… so still no pics but then…


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

OK set 22 circular pockets into the connectors, each with an outher diameter of 1mm and a ring strength of 0.32.. and each took about 7 minutes of machining.
So today , I had 3.5h of doing in the toolshop .








Tomorrow I'll try to turn some additional pipes and to have some progress on the overall piece.


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

Those must have been really easy to hold! Spanglers just to be able to take them out of the container

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Only advantage I have.. I dont need a large container..


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Few steps futher...









put loosely together


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Unfortunately the adhesive was not binding that good, so I will have to cook up the last assembly and redo it..


----------



## FubarCle (Jun 17, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Unfortunately the adhesive was not binding that good, so I will have to cook up the last assembly and redo it..


Looking good! Good adhesives are hard to find these days!

Sent from my SM-N976V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

The adhesive itself is good but you would have to stirr the correct amounts of both components which is more difficult, the smaller the batch is.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Still to do.. some smaller adaptions and the placement of the crown..















Then the mockup should be ready.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Suuuuper


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you, guys... So I rather made it before Christmas..

.. I stumbled around in the web and entered this site.. nothing watch related but also finest mechanics..

Have a look and enjoy!

https://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/gunsmiths.htm


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you, guys... So I rather made it before Christmas..

.. I stumbled around on the web and entered this site.. nothing watch related but also finest mechanics..

Have a look and enjoy!

https://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/gunsmiths.htm


----------



## ProdCastDesign (Jul 2, 2019)

MechaMind said:


> Still to do.. some smaller adaptions and the placement of the crown..
> View attachment 14703579
> 
> View attachment 14703581
> ...


It's realy looking great...

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Ouups double..


----------

